# Greetings From Tennessee



## Runs With Scissors (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello everyone,

New here, from Northeast Tennessee. I have been home-haunting for five years now.

So far, my wrap sheet includes:

FCG, Monster Mud, fog chillers, Boris hacks, blucky modification, shiatsu ground breaker, water-pick hack (spitting prop), Buck talking deer hack, tombstones, columns, cemetery fencing, and last year constructed my first pneumatic pop-up (looking forward to expanding on the pneumatics this year). I have just started messing around with clay sculpting with the intention of casting.

I look forward to drawing upon the wealth of knowledge that exists in this incredible community. 

This is my first time doing any sort of forum, so please be patient as I learn the etiquette. Cheers...........


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, RWS. We'd love to see pics of your props.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

LOL...you'll love the forum thing, glad to have you!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, and didn't your mom tell you never to run with scissors?


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to the forum and there is no etiquette here we dont allow it


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Welcome to the forum from another Vol!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. I'm about 30 miles west of Nashville. Good to see other TN people here.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

now that you've so willingly signed into this forum, you have NO HOPE of escaping! mwahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey & Welcome!

Sounds like you have a good collection going already, hope to see pics soon!


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome RWS! Glad to have you aboard the crazy train!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi RWS, welcome to the forum!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome...sorry to be tardy...I have been away. I was born in Nashville, Tennessee myself, but moved when I was a wee baby....WELCOME Homey!


----------

